# I love spreading my knowledge



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am learning new bikes all the time it seems like.....just brought this one back to life after he tried following me when I told him not to lol.....few oil changes later and drain carb along with plug...........rode all night good as gold.....first time ever working on a vinson pretty easy going bike to work on and considering this bike has been in Alaska Louisiana Texas and now Florida, this was its first time sunk and he didn't know what to really do and now knows it all......moral of the story I love helping people even if they are crappy situations....





the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha...love how shes just chillen. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that too, LoL!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Great job Brandon...Kawasaki Recovery Team was on the scene!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> ..just brought this one back to life after *he* tried following me when I told *him* not to lol.....
> 
> 
> the wetter the better


He? Right...Think I'd help too..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what i was thinking


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Rack High said:


> Great job Brandon...Kawasaki Recovery Team was on the scene!


:agreed: its funny how my father refers to my quad as my "submarine" That pic says it all.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> He? Right...Think I'd help too..


I was wondering about that too. I had to go back and take a look. 
Dude, I think we need to find you a book that explains the differences between men (He) and women (She)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ummm wow guys and gals I guess you don't see the driver off the bike, a HE is hooking up to the back of the bike lol....people these days......and yes she was chilling like a villain....and BTW that was within the first 5 min of riding lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy Cr*p!!! the first 5 min of riding sounds like something that would be describing my luck LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope you talked him into some snorkels!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O yeah he already told me when I am ready he will bring it over and we will get to work on it.....

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Good work man. Those things are easy as all heck to snorkel. If I remember right last one I did we punched another hole thru airbox and did dual airbox. It choked on one 1.5 snorkel. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Ummm wow guys and gals I guess you don't see the driver off the bike, a HE is hooking up to the back of the bike lol....people these days......and yes she was chilling like a villain....and BTW that was within the first 5 min of riding lol
> 
> the wetter the better


I thought that was you back there.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im not the one in the background either lol.....poor big d.......good try though


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

You were just trying to buy another bike for cheap.. LOL "yeah man, its done, I'll give 200 for it though" LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol shoot listen here mr i want 5000 for a bike and walk away with it for dang near 1500 lol.......dont know how you do it but i def need some leasons on that from you and i will give you riding lessons lol


----------

